# Game of Thrones - finally



## Steerpike (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm behind the times on TV. I don't watch it, so I only catch up on shows when they hit Netflix or Amazon or, in this case, when my brother buys season one on DVD.

So I finally watched the first two episodes of GoT last night. My thoughts:

1. Did I enjoy it? Yes.
2. I felt like the first two episodes moved too quickly through material in the books, at the expense of character development and motivation.
3. I like all the actors, and the costumes and scenery all look fitting.
4. Daenerys was naked a lot more than I recalled from the books (though to be fair, I did read the first one some time ago). Not necessarily a complaint, just an observation.
5. The guy who plays Joffrey is doing a good job of making me hate him on screen as much as I did in the books.

I'll continue watching the episodes and see how Season 1 pans out. I've read the books so there are no big surprises waiting for me (at least I hope not; I'd prefer they follow the books more or less).


----------



## SeverinR (Jan 13, 2014)

#2; I can see it, but in tv they have to develop characters in scenes which can difficult.  You saying that makes me wonder if my favorite characters (to love and hate) are the ones best developed in the first few episodes. Aria, Tyrion, Dany and Joffrey (my favorite to hate.)  These are in order of favorites, although Aria and Tyrion are neck and neck.

#3; I think they did a great job on design.  Look at the real life stars and see how many you would recognize if they walked by you on the street.  before seeing them in real life, I would not have known most of the women and a couple of the men.
#4: It is an HBO movie, I think it is expected to hae more nudity, (fixed typo of Budity, lol)
#5: Joffrey shoots out of the gate dead on to get people to hate him quickly.

Still haven't bought season 1, borrowed from the library twice.
Bought season 2, will be pre-ordering season 3 soon.

I know at least two people that quit the series after rains of Castemere(Red wedding), but I think the story will go on, and with that event it sets many things on track that wouldn't have worked had it not happened.  (no spoilers)


----------



## kayd_mon (Jan 13, 2014)

They do follow pretty close. Any changes they made (or additions) don't really hurt the story as a whole, though if you're a big fan of the book, you'll probably wish it was closer to the source. Such is the case with all adaptations. 

I thought the show was cast very well.


----------



## SeverinR (Jan 13, 2014)

Personally, I like the HBO version better then the book on Lord Starks serving the king.
In the book, he doesn't tell the king the kids are not his, so he was actually usurping the throne.
In the series the King knew the kids weren't his and actually by decree said that Joffrey was not the heir.

It ended the same but the motives were pure and Starke was innocent of any wrong doing in the series, and the Lannisters were guilty of it all.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Jan 17, 2014)

I didn't care for the Red Wedding scene. Or rather, I DID appreciate it until I read the book. Then I thought, why not just do it the way the book did?

Considering how often Dany is nude, I'm glad the actresses on the show are older than the characters in the book.


----------



## SeverinR (Jan 22, 2014)

Netflix has it?
I'm watching season 3 for free.
Season 1,2, and 3 complete.
will still be buying season 3 though.


----------



## SeverinR (Jan 23, 2014)

There is a site that offers GOT all 3 seasons for free with no subscription or sign up.
Bing it if interested.


----------



## SeverinR (Jan 30, 2014)

Is GRRM the only writer to use a worg as a person that can connect to an animal mentally?
Traditionally, (and per Bing search) Worg is a large magical wolf.

I like the idea, but will probably have to call it something different if I use it.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Jan 30, 2014)

Have you read the books yet? If so, you'll be even happier with his use of the warg ability.

I still need to get book #5.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Feb 3, 2014)

Okay... I have book #5. The prologue defines what it means to be a warg in GRRM's world.

Also, I just saw a Season 4 preview last night. It's pretty cool seeing the scenes flash and knowing what they're about, and who the unfamiliar character is. My wife got me to tell her a couple of spoilers, but I chose them carefully so there can still be an element of surprise. Or several.


----------



## SeverinR (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm on Book 2, like 4 or 5th pov, I mean chapter.

Was planning on reading this last weekend, but the weather was too nice and I over worked my camera. (150 pics)


----------



## SeverinR (Mar 12, 2014)

Newly revealed,
Hodor steps out of the real life closet.

The actor that plays the highly inciteful role of Hodor, has never hid the fact, but also has never proclaimed that he is gay.
Amazingly, He never let it show in any of his monologues or his dramatic acting.

Hodor.

Season 3 is on the way.
I have saw 1 or 2 previews of season 4.
I am even more embeded in this series then I was last year.

My daughter refers to Game of Thrones as Fantasy porno, she always seems to walk in when one or more of the characters are naked on screen.
I just grin from ear to ear and say "Hodor".
(She knows me, she knows I'm weird.)

Wait! Wait. It's when the women are naked, it has nothing to do with the first part of this post.
lol.


----------



## Steerpike (Mar 12, 2014)

I was reading predictions that the TV series will pull ahead of the books in terms of the story line. What do you think of that?


----------



## SeverinR (Mar 12, 2014)

Series is starting season 4, which is book 3&4,
 or was season 3 book 3 and 4?  if I remember what people have told me that read them all.
The writer is slow at completing a book. So it will happen.
Writing a full length book as large as these are, can't be rushed.
I don't know what the series will do.
Writing a series as it happens doesn't usually turn out good. The quality drops off because the writer gets rushed, can't step back and see the story from all angles like he can when there is no pressure.


----------



## Steerpike (Mar 12, 2014)

My understanding is that GRRM has already told the writers of the series the major plot points and how it all ends. But of course if they move ahead of the books, there is no way to avoid any number of inconsistencies in details, because I doubt GRRM will change his writing to conform to the series. And I doubt he'd like the series moving ahead, in case he changes something important.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Mar 12, 2014)

SeverinR said:


> Series is starting season 4, which is book 3&4,
> or was season 3 book 3 and 4?  if I remember what people have told me that read them all.
> The writer is slow at completing a book. So it will happen.
> Writing a full length book as large as these are, can't be rushed.
> ...


Season 4 is the second half of book 3.


----------



## Nightender (Mar 12, 2014)

I read about this and decided I didn't have to worry with the books anymore.  The books take a lot of effort for me to read and I frequently have to trudge through long stretches focusing on characters I'm not actually interested in.

Giving the TV show the ending of the series has negated any real need to read the book.  I can watch the episodes as they broadcast in less time than I can read one of the books.  Since season four is going to feature books 3-5 to some degree, I know the show will catch up to the books in short order.

In many ways, this could be the most profound example of "show, don't tell" ever.  Martin has told the producers the end of the series, so they get to show it to us.  Essentially, Martin gave away the power to give his story its initial shape.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Mar 12, 2014)

Not books 3-5… the latter half of book 3.

Book 4 and the first half of 5 take place in the same time period, so I could see those books being combined. But I hope what I heard is correct and they're not combining three books.


----------



## Snowpoint (Mar 12, 2014)

Legendary Sidekick said:


> Season 4 is the second half of book 3.



There isn't enough left of Book 3 for 10 episodes. They have only one big event left. Maybe 4 episodes max before they dive into other stuff.

There is a certain other wedding, and some dragon stuff left.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Mar 13, 2014)

In terms of page-count, you're right.

In terms of the events themselves, I could see getting 10 episodes out of it. (I read the book right after season 3 ended, by the way, so my thoughts were on how it might work as a show.) I don't see there being just one big event.

According to the Wiki, there "may be" some parts from books 4 & 5, but it's "mostly" based on the second half of _Storm of Swords._ The names of the first 4 episodes are listed, and there are descriptions. Suffice to say, none of the major things have happened by episode 4 ("Oathkeeper").


----------



## kayd_mon (Mar 13, 2014)

I heard on the radio this morning that only seven seasons will be made, and GRRM has informed the producers of the necessary plot points. It's also his goal to finish the books first. I think we all know who will win that race. 

As for me, it looks like I'll finish watching the series in ten years, after the last two books have been released.


----------



## psychotick (Mar 14, 2014)

Hi,

Just watched season three on DVD - my gosh has it got bloody and sadistic. Have only read the first two books and so think I've moved beyond them now. I certainly don't remember the wedding ambush - but it was a very long time ago that I read the books. My main worry though it that they're starting to run out of main cast members. Caitlin and Rob gone? Woah!

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Mar 15, 2014)

I'm reading book 5, and just read the first "Reek" (Theon Greyjoy's) scene, which is season 3 on film. So I guess there can be no doubt that, while season 4 is mainly finishing book 3, some of 4 & 5 would creep in.

I don't think any of book 4 has been aired yet, even though a bit of book 5 (at least Reek/Theon) has been.





Spoiler: Red Wedding



The Red Wedding was harsher on film than in the book. No pregnant woman was killed in the book. Robb had his wife stay home, which Frey said would have been smart. (He said that on the show.)


----------



## taiwwa (Mar 25, 2014)

So I just started watching the tv series as well.

I scoffed at the fandom of it, but I am enjoying it. I especially like the realistic political situation and backstory that was crafted here. 

The show does make me think that inherently, fantasy will always enjoy a larger audience than sci fi.


----------



## kayd_mon (Apr 4, 2014)

I think fantasy is more accessible than sci-fi, largely because it is not too fsr removed from some classic stories that young children usually enjoy (many Disney films, Robin Hood, King Arthur, lots of fairy tales). Sci-fi will have a tech or science angle that will alienate some people, whereas magic is usually an easy concept for an audience to accept.


----------



## Stephyn Blackwood (Apr 5, 2014)

I need to ask the question, who do you lot support to sit on the Iron Throne? I have to go Stannis Baratheon


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Apr 5, 2014)

I think having daughters is turning me into some kind of feminist. I'm rooting for the Dany, and hoping that somehow her going into power can work out for a couple of other awesome girls in the story. (Arya, of course, and…)



Spoiler: what I know of the books as of mid-book#5



…Brienne's still a possibility. I have a theory, but I didn't peek ahead at the Jaime chapter(s). Hopefully, I'll be all caught up during April vacation.



Looking forward to this GoT season!


----------



## Philip Overby (Apr 5, 2014)

Stephyn Blackwood said:


> I need to ask the question, who do you lot support to sit on the Iron Throne? I have to go Stannis Baratheon



I'm going to go with none of the above (meaning none of the current contenders). While I like Dany, she's a Targareyen, meaning I assume (more) bad things are going to happen to her. It would be fitting if the White Walkers just destroyed the whole petty lot of them, but I don't suspect the ending would be that bleak.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Apr 6, 2014)

Philip Overby said:


> I'm going to go with none of the above (*meaning none of the current contenders*). While I like Dany, she's a Targareyen, meaning I assume (more) bad things are going to happen to her. It would be fitting if the White Walkers just destroyed the whole petty lot of them, but I don't suspect the ending would be that bleak.


Of course, if a "new guy" comes along and takes the throne, I'd be disappointed.

If no one got the throne (but the world _isn't_​ destroyed), that could work.


----------



## Noma Galway (Apr 6, 2014)

Of the current contenders, Dany. But I do support certain theories as to who will share the throne with her.


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Apr 6, 2014)

Why does she need to share the throne with anyone?  Are there theories like this about the male contenders?


----------



## Noma Galway (Apr 6, 2014)

I'm not saying she needs to. I'm saying she most likely will have someone she shares the throne with. I would love it if she didn't have anyone, but that is unlikely as she will need an heir. 

As for the male contenders, I'll do this in order of who I'm remembering as being a contender so far. 


Spoiler: Up to the end of season 3



Robb Stark-Married...and dead.
Stannis Baratheon-Married, not likely that that will change
Renly Baratheon-Dead.


Spoiler: Later than in show



Joffrey-Dead 
Balon Greyjoy-Both married and dead.
Tommen? Married and already sharing the throne.





So out of the current contenders, they are either female or married, as far as I can see. I figured the spoiler tags would be a good thing. The first tags go up to the end of season 3. After that, it's all book stuff that I couldn't see as in the show yet.


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Apr 6, 2014)

Oh, I'm not saying it's you, hon.  It just seems to be the default setting.  With men it's, "He's a contender for the throne."  With women it's, "She's a contender for the throne.  Who's going to be her king?"  There's always that tag line.

Now, yes, this is absolutely _historically_ accurate... but it just makes me twitch in a fantasy setting where we can twist the default settings.  And I do love messing with those.


----------



## Noma Galway (Apr 6, 2014)

You do have a really good point, Lowan. It's definitely a mindset people have, and I would love it if GRRM would mix that up a bit, but I just don't see it happening. With what he's done with his female characters, though...Cersei and Arya are my favorite characters. And Cersei comes first. It makes a lot of my friends cringe. But Tyrion is third .


----------



## SeverinR (Apr 8, 2014)

Stephyn Blackwood said:


> I need to ask the question, who do you lot support to sit on the Iron Throne? I have to go Stannis Baratheon


Maybe they won't have a king/queen? The north has no royalty. Dany dislikes slavery and is growing in her dislike of royalty.



A. E. Lowan said:


> Why does she need to share the throne with anyone?  Are there theories like this about the male contenders?


 I don't think they will have a sole leader, man or woman, and if they are married, one will not be just a figure head.



Noma Galway said:


> I'm not saying she needs to. I'm saying she most likely will have someone she shares the throne with. I would love it if she didn't have anyone, but that is unlikely as she will need an heir.
> 
> As for the male contenders, I'll do this in order of who I'm remembering as being a contender so far.
> 
> ...



I believe there will be three leaders each with a dragon, two might be married or they each might have their own spouse.

The little conflict of humans will be dropped for the greater threat. From that war, the leadership will arise.

Gendry and Dany have noble blood, both are currently alive and unmarried.

I wonder if the bastards unite? Snow and Gendry?  hmmm...


----------



## taiwwa (Apr 8, 2014)

So I'm almost finished with Season 3.

Some thoughts...

-- to everyone who liked the Star Wars Prequels...this is what genuine political complexity looks like. 

-- The Lord of Light is pretty cool. Reminiscent of Christianity entering British Isles. I like how true it is to the essence of Christianity, without being overly political or being some thinly veiled allegory.

-- The writer seems to be pretty aggressive in ending character arcs before they become tiresome. In general, I like how the writer takes many choices which are plausible yet improbable. I fully expected Ned Stark to live. 

-- In the end, what happens? How about a multi-party parliamentary democracy?


----------

